# Incra 500 sled storage



## orangelj (Feb 3, 2013)

I am very excited about my new Incra sled, so much so that I am babying it! How do you store your nice sleds when they are not in use? I don't want it banged around etc. but certainly am not going to keep in stored on my TS either. Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

That is a good question.

I have been pondering the same question and have decided to build a dedicated drawer for it. That means building a table saw station.

Just have to wait until after the move. Just no room for something like that right now.


----------



## neverenougftackle (May 6, 2013)

I had desited to store mine vertical, Like my plywood rack, I don't like to store these flat. Built a "L" shape rack with the side taller than the side of my sled, with a wood off center, swing down latch there at the top. Locking it in place. I lined the latch as well as the lower part of my rack's "L" to slow down any wear.

I first had the storage rack between two benches, found this to be a hassle when I wanted to move the benches for other duties . So I built 4, 2×2 x 2" stubby legs fastened a rubber strip to each bottom to keep from sliding, cut from an old truck floor mat that I have used for this purpose many times. It now sits on the floor supported by my stubby feet in a spot I can easily reach close to where it is used, at the TS.

I would also insert something here,,,,,On all of the shop made assist that I have made for that TS, keep them close at hand. The one time that that TS blade got me,, was when I had already committed on a cut and those push sticks were not around. I had though,, Aha just this one time and,,,,,kick back,!!!!!

Keep them close, also with that in mind where you store them.


----------



## orangelj (Feb 3, 2013)

This is a great idea and has my wheels turning - i have just the spot for a big drawer/tray where i could store it. Thanks much timbertailor and off to the drafting pad !


> That is a good question.
> 
> I have been pondering the same question and have decided to build a dedicated drawer for it. That means building a table saw station.
> 
> ...





> That is a good question.
> 
> I have been pondering the same question and have decided to build a dedicated drawer for it. That means building a table saw station.
> 
> ...


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Mine has.a dedicated shelf under my outfeed table. Nothing else goes there.


----------



## MAKZ06 (Jun 17, 2013)

I just mounted a couple of pegs that go through the existing holes and hang it vertically to the left of my saw.
http://myphotopile.com/Cabin/index607.html


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

> I just mounted a couple of pegs that go through the existing holes and hang it vertically to the left of my saw.
> http://myphotopile.com/Cabin/index607.html
> 
> - MAKZ06


What a great space to do woodwork. And plenty of tools to get the job done! Nice shop.


----------

